# Alpha (Mumbai) store mid-range mobile phone prices in Christmas week



## bhushan2k (Dec 31, 2011)

haven't gone through all mobile..planning to buy mid-range handset soon..so went there for some handsets' costs..

Xperia Mini 12000
Xperia Mini Pro 126000
Xperia Ray 14700
Xperia Active 18250
Xperia Neo V 14500
Xperia Neo 15500
Defy+ 17000
Wildfire S 12300
Explorer 10500
Galaxy Ace 13500
Lumia 710 18200


I think these are lot cheaper than other stores and flipkart and other online sites..what say?


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 31, 2011)

I think Neo has been discontinued so how are they selling it???
Neo V for 14.5 is a very good option


----------



## rhlravi (Dec 31, 2011)

Neo V costs 17125/- with bill. That 14.5k is without bill (no warranty), checked 2 days ago. Please mention that.
I think the same goes for the Ray and Neo.
All other prices are correct and with bill (except the mini pro, which costs around 15k)


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2011)

These are the prices available @ ebay.in

Explorer is for 9.5 @ ebay actually

But still great pricing.

No Neo hasn't been discontinued. Neo V is a lower end version, not a replacement of Neo.


----------



## rhlravi (Dec 31, 2011)

Here are some additions:

HTC Desire S = 21200/-

HTC Incredible S = 23000/-

Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc = 20500/-

Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S = ~25.5k(with bill), ~21.5k(without bill)

Samsung Galaxy R = 21500/-

Motorola Defy+ = 17000/-

LG Optimus 2x = 24250/- 

LG Optimus One = 9500/-

LG Optimus 3D = 32000/-

(I checked these prices around 2 weeks ago)


----------



## red dragon (Dec 31, 2011)

Desire S is a good phone, the only android I like from htc.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 31, 2011)

You can get better prices on letsbuy


----------

